# Savings strategy



## pasturesnew (Sep 7, 2007)

Given the very low interest rate in Japan just wondering what the seasoned expat does with their hard earned savings...I've thought initially of opening a YEN account in Singapore, also considering Cayman, SWISS account etc. 
Appreciate any comments.


----------



## dallibee (Aug 17, 2010)

pasturesnew said:


> Given the very low interest rate in Japan just wondering what the seasoned expat does with their hard earned savings...I've thought initially of opening a YEN account in Singapore, also considering Cayman, SWISS account etc.
> Appreciate any comments.



we usually send our money straight home and into the mortgage where the interest rate is the highest. If your company pays your rent, then being an expat is the best time to have property that is rented out and put all your salary into the mortgage to pay it off quickly.


----------

